
Makers of 'Vaxxed' Threaten Lawsuit Over Valid Criticism - CarolineW
http://ascienceenthusiast.com/vaxxed-makers-threaten-lawsuit-for-valid-criticism/
======
CarolineW
Here, a doctor reviews the "film":

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/anti-vaccine-doc-
vaxxe...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/anti-vaccine-doc-
vaxxed-a-882651)

